# Maneskin pansexual: i wanna be your slave. Video.



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

Maneskin sempre più all'insegna della pansessualità. La band ha pubblicato il nuovo video del brano di "I wanna be your slave", girato all'insegna delle lingue in bocca tra uomini e donne e uomini e uomi. Lingue che secernono sostanze strane e palpeggiamenti tra uomini

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;yOb9Xaug35M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOb9Xaug35M[/video]


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

Che vomito santo Dio. Che vi dicevo? Questi a breve se lo mettono in mano (se va bene...) a vicenda in pubblico.

Sul brano meglio stendere un velo pietoso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2021)

Gli LGBTPZ saranno orgogliosi di mostarlo ai bambini delle scuole elementari.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

Nei tg non si parla di altro. Aggiornata l'agenda setting del media del padronato

Covid
Zan
I Ferragnez
Maneskin
Il nero che fa i video scemi su Tik Tok


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382258 ha scritto:


> Nei tg non si parla di altro. Aggiornata l'agenda setting del media del padronato
> 
> Covid
> Zan
> ...



Hanno capito subito come aver successo, sono svegli.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382252 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;yOb9Xaug35M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOb9Xaug35M[/video]


Bel brano. Sul video ormai s'è capito la strada su cui virano, sperando che non si svendano troppo anche sulla musica. Di certo, chi cerca rock vero anche nelle tematiche, non può andare pazzo per questa roba qui. Cmq il frontman con il nuovo taglio di capelli è inguardabile.

Se vi va, date uno sguardo ai commenti. Tutti russi, probabilmente tutti anti-Putiniani che lo trovano già un inno pro-gay.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382258 ha scritto:


> Nei tg non si parla di altro. Aggiornata l'agenda setting del media del padronato
> 
> Covid
> Zan
> ...



Peccato sia sparito dalla scena Bello Figo sennò un paio di interviste alla Martin Luther King in terra italica non gliele toglieva nessuno.

Ps: se volevano fare i portabandiera di certe robe, potevano girare almeno qualche scena con la bassista che fa le porcate con qualche amica, o con un sex toys tra le cosce... Lì sarebbe diventata interessante, come cosa... E invece, tutte baggianate stra-citofonate e farlocche, per propaganda


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2382264 ha scritto:


> Peccato sia sparito dalla scena Bello Figo sennò un paio di interviste alla Martin Luther King in terra italica non gliele toglieva nessuno



Ahahahahahah davvero


----------



## Giofa (15 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2382257 ha scritto:


> Gli LGBTPZ saranno orgogliosi di mostarlo ai bambini delle scuole elementari.



Però per favore non facciamo l&#8217;equazione Maneskin=LGBT. È un po&#8217; semplicistico. Sarebbe come dire uomo bianco etero= il tipo di &#8220;ho preso il muro fratelli&#8217;&#8221;
Se qualcuno li trova di cattivo gusto (e posso concordare, al punto da non essere interessato nemmeno a vedere il video) sono di cattivo gusto i Maneskin, che c&#8217;entra con lo spiegare le diversità ai bambini?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382258 ha scritto:


> Nei tg non si parla di altro. Aggiornata l'agenda setting del media del padronato
> 
> Covid
> Zan
> ...



l'uniche che si salva è Khaby.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2021)

Comunque è un peccato, perchè prima di fare ste porcate (e per porcate intendo anche mettere spudoratamente lingua in bocca ad una donna) sembravano davvero bravi. 

La "canzone" che fa di contorno a questo video fa davvero pena


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382271 ha scritto:


> Comunque è un peccato, perchè prima di fare ste porcate (e per porcate intendo anche mettere spudoratamente lingua in bocca ad una donna) sembravano davvero bravi.
> 
> La "canzone" che fa di contorno a questo video fa davvero pena


A livello di canzoni, hanno fatto di peggio secondo me. 
[video=youtube;YfsP78ObXfk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfsP78ObXfk[/video]

La cosa che temo è che alla lunga potrebbero puntare di più su questo loro lato "personaggistico" piuttosto che su quello musicale. Tanto per la massa ignorante è meglio un video con un uomo in reggiseno, piuttosto che un pezzo suonato come si deve. Se così sarà, sarebbe un peccato. Non sono dei fenomeni, però si lasciano ascoltare volentieri nell'immondizia odierna.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382258 ha scritto:


> Nei tg non si parla di altro. Aggiornata l'agenda setting del media del padronato
> 
> Covid
> Zan
> ...



Ho provato a guardarmi qualche video di Khaby Lame: di una banalità sconcertante. Mi lascia interdetto sapere che c&#8217;è così tanta gente che va dietro a queste sciocchezze; per me rimane un mistero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2382269 ha scritto:


> Però per favore non facciamo l&#8217;equazione Maneskin=LGBT. È un po&#8217; semplicistico. Sarebbe come dire uomo bianco etero= il tipo di &#8220;ho preso il muro fratelli&#8217;&#8221;
> Se qualcuno li trova di cattivo gusto (e posso concordare, al punto da non essere interessato nemmeno a vedere il video) sono di cattivo gusto i Maneskin, che c&#8217;entra con lo spiegare le diversità ai bambini?



Ma hai ragione, solo che associamo "LGBT" a due idee diverse.
Credo che nessun gay sano di mente o con dignità vorrebbe essere associato a quelle porcate lì.
Io ho massimo rispetto per i gay, io mi accanisco sempre fortemente contro la lobby LGBT.

I miei post di dissenso sono sempre verso la lobby LGBT, non verso le persone con gusti sessuali diversi. Quando io parlo di LGBT mi riferisco solo e solamente a gruppi che cercano di rappresentare le intere comunità gay facendo passare messaggi che reputo sbagliatissimi.
Per questo il mio post (provocatorio, ma senza intento di trollare perché lo penso sul serio) si riferisce solo alla parte peggiore di questa comunità, che auspica di diffondere una teoria gender di un certo tipo nelle scuole. Non il rispetto per il "diverso",ma con il desiderio di influenzare e deviare le menti innocenti a qualcosa di sbagliato o degradante a cui ancora non possono dare il giusto peso alla loro età.
Il discorso è complesso, specifico solo che per me una critica a LGBT è come la critica a un partito politico. Non tutti i gay o lesbiche devono sentirsi rappresentati dalla lobby. 

E sì, il video è vomitevole e disgustoso per qualunque essere umano, gay o etero che sia. 

Chiuso OT.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2382276 ha scritto:


> Ho provato a guardarmi qualche video di Khaby Lame:* di una banalità sconcertante*. Mi lascia interdetto sapere che c&#8217;è così tanta gente che va dietro a queste sciocchezze; per me rimane un mistero.


Come tutto tik tok: l'app più demente mai creata. Tra l'altro sto soggetto, che ha tutti questi consensi solo perchè diversamente bianco, ha detto in un'intervista che è seguito pure da quell'altro fenomeno di Salvini .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382251 ha scritto:


> Maneskin sempre più all'insegna della pansessualità. La band ha pubblicato il nuovo video del brano di "I wanna be your slave", girato all'insegna delle lingue in bocca tra uomini e donne e uomini e uomi. Lingue che secernono sostanze strane e palpeggiamenti tra uomini
> 
> Video qui in basso



Oh, comunque la canzone martella la parola "slave"... "master" e "slave" in America vogliono eliminarli dal dizionario.
Cortocircuito


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2021)

"Niente ha più successo dell'eccesso."

(cit. Oscar Wilde, tra l'altro noto omosessuale, n.d.r.)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2382285 ha scritto:


> Come tutto tik tok: l'app più demente mai creata. Tra l'altro sto soggetto, che ha tutti questi consensi solo perchè diversamente bianco, ha detto in un'intervista che è seguito pure da quell'altro fenomeno di Salvini .



Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che più gli piace e di seguire chi vuole, però ti giuro che non riesco a capacitarmi del successo di questo ragazzo: non fa ridere, non propone niente di innovativo, non ha nessun talento, contenuti scialbi e privi di mordente: è il nulla più assoluto, eppure è idolatrato in tutto il globo. Per nulla! C&#8217;è un ragazzo su YouTube, &#8220;Nova Lectio&#8221;, che tratta una serie di argomenti storico-politici notevoli analizzati con ottimo senso critico e acume: manco a dirlo, non ha 1/1000 dei seguaci di Lame. Mi sembra tutto così assurdo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2021)

senza talento devono inventarsi ste robe per far parlare di se


----------



## Marilson (16 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## sottoli (16 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382252 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;yOb9Xaug35M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOb9Xaug35M[/video]



Boh non ci vedo niente di nuovo ne scandaloso
La canzone è decente, come sempre hanno dei riff molto catchy
Il video, beh, andatevi a vedere i video dei Prodigy o dei Chemical, geni assoluti dell'elettronica....video a tema BDSM? Dai tempi di George Michael, ma un sacco di gente, dai 30 second a Marilyn Manson, ne han fatti in tempi moooolto meno sospetti
Personalmente simpatizzo anche con il tema BDSM, senza esagerare ma corde, scambi di potere, du manette...non è che si possa fare tutta la vita alla missionaria, cheppalle


----------



## sottoli (16 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2382414 ha scritto:


> Boh non ci vedo niente di nuovo ne scandaloso
> La canzone è decente, come sempre hanno dei riff molto catchy
> Il video, beh, andatevi a vedere i video dei Prodigy o dei Chemical, geni assoluti dell'elettronica....video a tema BDSM? Dai tempi di George Michael, ma un sacco di gente, dai 30 second a Marilyn Manson, ne han fatti in tempi moooolto meno sospetti
> Personalmente simpatizzo anche con il tema BDSM, senza esagerare ma corde, scambi di potere, du manette...non è che si possa fare tutta la vita alla missionaria, cheppalle



Scusa ma... che paragoni sono? Da una parte artisti che pesano un quintale e che possono fare ciò che vogliono. Dall'altra, un gruppo di ragazzetti che si infilano la lingua (e non solo) in bocca per balzare agli onori della cronaca. Perchè la musica, in questo caso, è solo di contorno.


----------



## sottoli (16 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382420 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma... che paragoni sono? Da una parte artisti che pesano un quintale e che possono fare ciò che vogliono. Dall'altra, un gruppo di ragazzetti che si infilano la lingua (e non solo) in bocca per balzare agli onori della cronaca. Perchè la musica, in questo caso, è solo di contorno.



Ma no dai, a parte i mostri sacri, ogni anno ne escono 10 di band così tra Usa e uk, che fanno musica e video di questo tipo, te ne potrei elencare 20 solo dell'ultimo lustro... è solo la prima volta che una band italiana fa quel salto, la novità è solo quella


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2382425 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, a parte i mostri sacri, ogni anno ne escono 10 di band così tra Usa e uk, che fanno musica e video di questo tipo, te ne potrei elencare 20 solo dell'ultimo lustro... è solo la prima volta che una band italiana fa quel salto, la novità è solo quella



Appunto. Sono la copia di mille riassunti di cantastorie LGBTAHSHAIAANZBQUAPXCBCQUAHSJANXNQA


----------



## wildfrank (16 Luglio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2382361 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che più gli piace e di seguire chi vuole, però ti giuro che non riesco a capacitarmi del successo di questo ragazzo: non fa ridere, non propone niente di innovativo, non ha nessun talento, contenuti scialbi e privi di mordente: è il nulla più assoluto, eppure è idolatrato in tutto il globo. Per nulla! C&#8217;è un ragazzo su YouTube, &#8220;Nova Lectio&#8221;, che tratta una serie di argomenti storico-politici notevoli analizzati con ottimo senso critico e acume: manco a dirlo, non ha 1/1000 dei seguaci di Lame. Mi sembra tutto così assurdo...



Bravo. Nova lectio scoperto ieri con contenuti ( per me ) molto interessanti, come la questione di Trieste, seguito con molto interesse.

Chiedo scusa per l'OT.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Luglio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2382361 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che più gli piace e di seguire chi vuole, però ti giuro che non riesco a capacitarmi del successo di questo ragazzo: non fa ridere, non propone niente di innovativo, non ha nessun talento, contenuti scialbi e privi di mordente: è il nulla più assoluto, eppure è idolatrato in tutto il globo. *Per nulla! C’è un ragazzo su YouTube, “Nova Lectio”, che tratta una serie di argomenti storico-politici notevoli analizzati con ottimo senso critico e acume: manco a dirlo, non ha 1/1000 dei seguaci di Lame. Mi sembra tutto così assurdo...*



La cultura richiede di accendere il cervello. La gente NON VUOLE accendere il cervello. Semplice.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Luglio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2382361 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che più gli piace e di seguire chi vuole, però ti giuro che non riesco a capacitarmi del successo di questo ragazzo: non fa ridere, non propone niente di innovativo, non ha nessun talento, contenuti scialbi e privi di mordente: è il nulla più assoluto, eppure è idolatrato in tutto il globo. Per nulla! C’è un ragazzo su YouTube, “Nova Lectio”, che tratta una serie di argomenti storico-politici notevoli analizzati con ottimo senso critico e acume: manco a dirlo, non ha 1/1000 dei seguaci di Lame. Mi sembra tutto così assurdo...



nsomma...a volte fa disinformazione palese. Tipo il video su Craxi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382252 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;yOb9Xaug35M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOb9Xaug35M[/video]



che canzone del piffero


----------



## kYMERA (16 Luglio 2021)

Non ci vedo niente di strano... vendono alla gente quello che la gente vuole comprare.
Adesso tira questo e loro son furbi a cavalcarlo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2021)

kYMERA;2382888 ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo niente di strano... vendono alla gente quello che la gente vuole comprare.
> Adesso tira questo e loro son furbi a cavalcarlo.


Che poi ricordiamo da dove provengono eh. X-Factor, che è l'apice dello show-business in ambito musicale. Il rock, quello vero, è ben altra cosa e viene dalle cantine. 

Poi è anche vero che in questo paese non si può lavorare di musica, specie se rock o altri generi di "nicchia". Al massimo, se non vuoi darti al talent, ti dai alle cover/tribute band, ma con la pandemia di mezzo dove vai ad esibirti? Se si vuole campare facendo musica indipendente in Italia, devi farlo per "hobby", purtroppo. Per questo non mi sento di criticare chi partecipa ad Amici, X-Factor, ecc. Poi certo se ti vendi anche la dignità umana partecipando in certi luoghi allora è un altro discorso.

Con questo voglio dire che dai Maneskin non ci si può aspettare chissà che libertà artistica ed espressiva. Dopo che uno esce con successo dai talent, firma contratti su contratti che riguardano la propria immagine, la propria musica ecc. Sono degli "schiavi", sotto un certo aspetto. Un esempio sono i Kolors, che hanno sempre detto di voler cantare in inglese, ma poi per questioni di mercato sono stati costretti a cambiare idea e partecipare a Sanremo con un pezzo in italiano. Già è tanto se ai Maneskin gli fanno suonare rock e portare un pezzo di questo genere a Sanremo, vincendolo. E se glielo permettono, è perchè quella roba suonata da loro tira e questo è il loro merito visto che di gruppi rock e metal in Italia ce ne sono a bizzeffe e molto più bravi e meno famosi. A tal proposito vi consiglio di ascoltare l'intervista di Ambramarie a Rock tv di un pò di tempo fa, c'è su Youtube. Disse, in sintesi, che dopo l'esperienza ad X-Factor le proposero un contratto ma in cambio doveva dire addio a tutti i suoi musicisti che finora avevano suonato con lei e cose così.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Luglio 2021)

Hellscream;2382842 ha scritto:


> La cultura richiede di accendere il cervello. La gente NON VUOLE accendere il cervello. Semplice.



Purtroppo ti devo dare ragione. A malincuore, ma la realtà è proprio questa.



Kyle Broflovsky;2382882 ha scritto:


> nsomma...a volte fa disinformazione palese. Tipo il video su Craxi.



Sono onesto: non ho visto tutti i video, perciò non ho gli strumenti per darti una risposta corretta. Diciamo che, tra quelli che ho visto io, molti sono ben fatti e hanno una ricerca dietro che non si trova quasi mai sul web in generale.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Luglio 2021)

il video non l'ho visto (poi lo guardo) quindi non lo giudico ma quantomeno loro cantano e suonano

visto che la scena era dominata da mezzeseghe semianalfabete senza un euro che cantano delle Ferrari che non hanno (la trap) direi che c'è da ringraziarli

a proposito di pansexual e affini ma il decreto zan come è finita? è in stand by?


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2382251 ha scritto:


> Maneskin sempre più all'insegna della pansessualità. La band ha pubblicato il nuovo video del brano di "I wanna be your slave", girato all'insegna delle lingue in bocca tra uomini e donne e uomini e uomi. Lingue che secernono sostanze strane e palpeggiamenti tra uomini
> 
> Video qui in basso



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Luglio 2021)

Ma va. Provocano, magari lo fanno anche per vendere, ma provocano.
E a quanto vedo ci riescono.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2382264 ha scritto:


> Peccato sia sparito dalla scena Bello Figo sennò un paio di interviste alla Martin Luther King in terra italica non gliele toglieva nessuno.
> 
> Ps: se volevano fare i portabandiera di certe robe, potevano girare almeno qualche scena con la bassista che fa le porcate con qualche amica, o con un sex toys tra le cosce... Lì sarebbe diventata interessante, come cosa... E invece, tutte baggianate stra-citofonate e farlocche, per propaganda



Bello Figo è uno che fa roba demenziale inventata da lui, da un certo punto di vista è una specie di Elio dei poveri. Quindi è imprevedibile e "pericoloso" che fa roba di testa sua analizzando il mondo per conto suo.
Quelli pompati dai media sempre più spesso sono identici ai vari npc/png dei giochi di ruolo con 4-massimo 10 frasi dette a ripetizione....poco più delle reginette di bellezza (quelle della pace del mondo che hanno 1-2 frasi) a livello dei vari contadini e mercanti che trovi nei videogiochi (a parte alcuni tipo Bloodlines dove erano parecchio caratterizzati).


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2021)

Detto questo, io sono rimasto alla vecchia Musica. 'Sta roba che è, non lo so.

Un carrozzone di schifezze sociopoliticizzate, con in sottofondo due o tre sintetizzatori che vanno in automatico, tipo le pianole per i bambini di 6 anni. Bello, vere melodie orecchiabili.

L'unico scopo è solleticare qualche basso istinto delle menti depravate, e dai, picchia e mena, alla fine fanno centro.

Per me potrebbero tranquillamente stare nei centri di raccolta differenziata a scegliere la plastica in mezzo alle buccie di cocomero, sempre che riescano a distinguerla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2383206 ha scritto:


> Ma va. Provocano, magari lo fanno anche per vendere, ma provocano.
> E a quanto vedo ci riescono.



Ma é lo spirito del Rock!!
Cavolo Ozzie mangiava i pipistrelli a mozzichi e Keith Richard pappava piste di coca dove poteva atterrare un 747 e vi scandalizzate per un paio di messaggi fuori dalle righe?

Manco mia bisnonna quando c&#8217;era la Carrá in Tv faceva cosí la scandalizzata!!

E poi rassegnatevi, che lo vogliate o non c&#8217;é un mondo che non saprei definire meglio che &#8220;fluido&#8221;, soprattutto tra i giovani, che viene via via piú accettato anche dai loro amici piú solidi, che delle visioni &#8220;tradizionaliste&#8221; su sesso e genere se ne fa un baffo, che non si vergogna e chiede, giustamente, di essere rappresentato.

Non é continuando a dipingere Povia come l&#8217;unico astro della musica contemporanea che verrá cancellata questa realtá.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2021)

Bah per dirla alla Masini sono conformisti travestiti da ribelli. Prevedibilissimi e che vanno in bestia al solo pensiero che ci sia qualcuno che non vuole conformarsi al pensiero unico.


----------



## sottoli (17 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2383211 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, io sono rimasto alla vecchia Musica. 'Sta roba che è, non lo so.
> 
> Un carrozzone di schifezze sociopoliticizzate, con in sottofondo due o tre sintetizzatori che vanno in automatico, tipo le pianole per i bambini di 6 anni. Bello, vere melodie orecchiabili.
> 
> ...



Mazza Gabri, anch'io ascolto moooolto più volentieri i led Zeppelin, anch'io preferivo il calcio anni 90, ma non è sano su ogni argomento che si tocca dalla politica alla musica allo sport all'Italia dire/pensare sempre che prima era tutto fantastico e adesso tutto fa schifo
Anche perché è l'atteggiamento che odiavamo dei nostri genitori verso di noi, dei loro genitori verso di loro...alla fine si cade davvero nella banalità. Ci sarà qualcosa di positivo nei "tempi moderni"
Lo dico con affetto eh


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2021)

I &#8220;rocker&#8221; che fanno i cantastorie del padronato ahahhahhhahahhahahahaah

Siamo arrivati pure a questo, per Dio


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

*La rivista indipendente americana Stereogum distrugge i Maneskin: "Un quartetto di Roma bruttamente glamour e trasandato di hard rock, e la cover di 'Beggin' è atrocemente pessima, una parodia... L&#8217;intera band sembra travestita da Orgy per Halloween, e la loro musica suona come una versione insipida dei primi Incubus suonati da una squallida band su Sunset Strip... Se questa roba prende piede in America, il rock è meglio che sia morto". *


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2383395 ha scritto:


> Mazza Gabri, anch'io ascolto moooolto più volentieri i led Zeppelin, anch'io preferivo il calcio anni 90, ma non è sano su ogni argomento che si tocca dalla politica alla musica allo sport all'Italia dire/pensare sempre che prima era tutto fantastico e adesso tutto fa schifo
> Anche perché è l'atteggiamento che odiavamo dei nostri genitori verso di noi, dei loro genitori verso di loro...alla fine si cade davvero nella banalità. Ci sarà qualcosa di positivo nei "tempi moderni"
> Lo dico con affetto eh



Ma guarda, la solita storia del nuovo che fa schifo e il vecchio è migliore ci sarà sempre, e su questo posso anche annuire.

Però, onestamente, non credi che si stia passando il limite? Del buon gusto, voglio dire.

Poi inevitabilmente ci sono aree e personaggi che escono fuori dal seminato, e sotto certi punti di vista è anche un bene, se lo si vede però come senso di sperimentazione.

Lasciando perdere il fattore sociopolitico, che già mi fa schifo in un contesto di pura arte quale dovrebbe essere la musica, qui si sente roba veramente inascoltabile, e sembra purtroppo non una cosa isolata ma ampiamente propagandata.

Come ripeto, le belle melodie sembrano essere svanite, anche l'altro giorno in spiaggia c'era un gruppo di ragazzi con lo stereo a palla e 'ste schifezze rap senza un minimo filo di logica, tutta roba di protesta e parolacce, come se i giovani avessero problemi psicologici con tutto il resto del mondo. Cioè, neanche si sente il ritmo, un fiume continuo di idiozie e basta.

Prima c'era musica che ti prendeva e ti faceva ballare, ti procurava emozioni, ti trasmetteva entusiasmo. 'Sta roba secondo me ti avvilisce e ti rende aggressivo, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.

Come ripeto, secondo me non è musica. Chiamatela come volete, ma non musica. Con declinazione negative, possibilmente.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383401 ha scritto:


> *La rivista indipendente americana Stereogum distrugge i Maneskin: "Un quartetto di Roma bruttamente glamour e trasandato di hard rock, e la cover di 'Beggin' è atrocemente pessima, una parodia... L&#8217;intera band sembra travestita da Orgy per Halloween, e la loro musica suona come una versione insipida dei primi Incubus suonati da una squallida band su Sunset Strip... Se questa roba prende piede in America, il rock è meglio che sia morto". *


Ci sono andati giù leggeri  . 

Comunque ognuno ascolta ciò che gli piace, qualche loro pezzo lo ascolto volentieri. Un gruppo piacevole da sentire in radio e pogare un pò, ma niente più. Non sono fenomeni del rock (tra l'altro virano su più generi ed il cantante lo vedo molto più legato al rap e al reggae) e chi si aspettava da loro i nuovi Led Zeppelin è chiaro che rimarrà deluso. Chi poi si aspettava che fossero uno strumento di ribellione al potere, lo sarà ancora di più. Dopotutto, vengono da un talent.

Semplicemente, sono una piccola goccia in un oceano di melma che è la musica commerciale attuale italiana che, purtroppo, è priva di cantautori veri che sveglino le coscienze come lo erano Battisti, Gaetano, De Andrè ecc. E probabilmente ci sono in giro cantanti di quel livello, ma in questo contesto così politicizzato e volto a rimbecillire le masse chi vuole che li porti alla ribalta.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2383395 ha scritto:


> Mazza Gabri, anch'io ascolto moooolto più volentieri i led Zeppelin, anch'io preferivo il calcio anni 90, ma non è sano su ogni argomento che si tocca dalla politica alla musica allo sport all'Italia dire/pensare sempre che prima era tutto fantastico e adesso tutto fa schifo
> Anche perché è l'atteggiamento che odiavamo dei nostri genitori verso di noi, dei loro genitori verso di loro...alla fine si cade davvero nella banalità. Ci sarà qualcosa di positivo nei "tempi moderni"
> Lo dico con affetto eh



Concordo. Pure io, nonostante abbia 24 anni, ascolto quasi solo musica datata (come data d'uscita ). Però onestamente mi fa sorridere quando leggo che un gruppo attuale come i Maneskin o miriade di altri gruppi non possano fare certe cose perchè sono un gruppetto e gli esempi storici erano/sono mostri sacri. Non è che si nasce mostri sacri. Molti di quei gruppi all'epoca erano probabilmente visti allo stesso modo in cui ora molti vedono queste nuove band dai genitori o comunque da molti over 40 che magari ascoltavano i Beatles o i Rolling Stones.
A volte mi pare che si banalizzino troppo le cose e non se ne vedano le sfumature.
Io potrei pensarla uguale sui Maneskin (a me per dire non piacciono particolarmente, ma non credo nemmeno facciano proprio schifo) e sul fatto che siano parecchio esagerati/in cerca di attenzione. Però, ripeto, anche i cosiddetti mostri sacri lo facevano. Che vi piaccia o meno.
Pensate, c'è di peggio. Un giorno i Masneskin potrebbero venire considerati mostri sacri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383401 ha scritto:


> *La rivista indipendente americana Stereogum distrugge i Maneskin: "Un quartetto di Roma bruttamente glamour e trasandato di hard rock, e la cover di 'Beggin' è atrocemente pessima, una parodia... L&#8217;intera band sembra travestita da Orgy per Halloween, e la loro musica suona come una versione insipida dei primi Incubus suonati da una squallida band su Sunset Strip... Se questa roba prende piede in America, il rock è meglio che sia morto". *



Detto dagli americani fa ridere.

Comunque sì, sono diventati una parodia, una carnevalata, che ha sconfinato nel pessimo gusto solo per accapparrarsi gli applausi delle solite lobby. Magari se ne accorgeranno e faranno un passetto indietro.
Si può essere provocatori, "moderni" e anticonformisti senza la depravazione, c'è una via di mezzo.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2021)

Gli angeli con le trombe e i diavoli coi tromboni. Altro che che ste porcherie 

[video=youtube;mXLeNv4VVUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXLeNv4VVUo[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2383439 ha scritto:


> Detto dagli americani fa ridere.
> 
> Comunque sì, sono diventati una parodia, una carnevalata, che ha sconfinato nel pessimo gusto solo per accapparrarsi gli applausi delle solite lobby. Magari se ne accorgeranno e faranno un passetto indietro.
> Si può essere provocatori, "moderni" e anticonformisti senza la depravazione, c'è una via di mezzo.


Da quello che ho capito, stiamo parlando di una rivista libera. Non i soliti giornaletti schiavi del potere.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383401 ha scritto:


> *La rivista indipendente americana Stereogum distrugge i Maneskin: "Un quartetto di Roma bruttamente glamour e trasandato di hard rock, e la cover di 'Beggin' è atrocemente pessima, una parodia... L&#8217;intera band sembra travestita da Orgy per Halloween, e la loro musica suona come una versione insipida dei primi Incubus suonati da una squallida band su Sunset Strip... Se questa roba prende piede in America, il rock è meglio che sia morto". *



Ahahah, però è vero che sembrano una parodia degli Orgy


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2383456 ha scritto:


> Gli angeli con le trombe e i diavoli coi tromboni. Altro che che ste porcherie


Pezzone, come tutto quel disco. Purtroppo, devo ammettere che li ho conosciuto grazie a Kid Rock per "All Summer Long" che scoprì che la base era presa da "Sweet Home Alabama". Al punto che nacque questo insolito duetto/mashup  .
[video=youtube;vzWbCD67YFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzWbCD67YFY[/video]


----------



## sottoli (17 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2383409 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Pure io, nonostante abbia 24 anni, ascolto quasi solo musica datata (come data d'uscita ). Però onestamente mi fa sorridere quando leggo che un gruppo attuale come i Maneskin o miriade di altri gruppi non possano fare certe cose perchè sono un gruppetto e gli esempi storici erano/sono mostri sacri. Non è che si nasce mostri sacri. Molti di quei gruppi all'epoca erano probabilmente visti allo stesso modo in cui ora molti vedono queste nuove band dai genitori o comunque da molti over 40 che magari ascoltavano i Beatles o i Rolling Stones.
> A volte mi pare che si banalizzino troppo le cose e non se ne vedano le sfumature.
> Io potrei pensarla uguale sui Maneskin (a me per dire non piacciono particolarmente, ma non credo nemmeno facciano proprio schifo) e sul fatto che siano parecchio esagerati/in cerca di attenzione. Però, ripeto, anche i cosiddetti mostri sacri lo facevano. Che vi piaccia o meno.
> Pensate, c'è di peggio. Un giorno i Masneskin potrebbero venire considerati mostri sacri



Ma certo, pensa ai Linkin Park, che 10 anni fa erano considerati rock commerciale, non roba da veri rockers, e adesso perché è morto Chester sono improvvisamente cult
Cantautorato italiano? Può piacere o non piacere, ma Mannarino è un cantastorie e paroliere oggettivamente bravissimo e non è che ci sia da 20 anni, il bar della rabbia è un album geniale che ha a malapena 10 anni, o il più recente fulminacci
Tecnica? Non penso Nina Strauss abbia molto da invidiare a tanti rocker anni 80, suono spaziale e pulitissimo, e animale da palcoscenico, ma come lei ce ne sono a bizzeffe
Per il reggea recentemente sono innamorato di Koffee
La verità penso che sia che quando si cresce è più "facile" diventare nostalgici e riascoltare in loop musica che si conosce già, guardare film già visti, che farsi lo sbattimento di cercare nuove cose...anch'io che vado per i quaranta spesso mi impigrisco....ma c'è tanta tanta roba di qualità che viene prodotta ogni giorno, è solo tutto un po' più dispersivo di 20 anni fa


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2383409 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Pure io, nonostante abbia 24 anni, ascolto quasi solo musica datata (come data d'uscita ). Però onestamente mi fa sorridere quando leggo che un gruppo attuale come i Maneskin o miriade di altri gruppi non possano fare certe cose perchè sono un gruppetto e gli esempi storici erano/sono mostri sacri. Non è che si nasce mostri sacri. Molti di quei gruppi all'epoca erano probabilmente visti allo stesso modo in cui ora molti vedono queste nuove band dai genitori o comunque da molti over 40 che magari ascoltavano i Beatles o i Rolling Stones.
> A volte mi pare che si banalizzino troppo le cose e non se ne vedano le sfumature.
> Io potrei pensarla uguale sui Maneskin (a me per dire non piacciono particolarmente, ma non credo nemmeno facciano proprio schifo) e sul fatto che siano parecchio esagerati/in cerca di attenzione. Però, ripeto, anche i cosiddetti mostri sacri lo facevano. Che vi piaccia o meno.
> Pensate, c'è di peggio. Un giorno i Masneskin potrebbero venire considerati mostri sacri



Aldilà di questo, molti dimenticano cosa facevano all'epoca della loro esplosione le band rock per attirare hype e attenzione.
Un esempio assoluto di ciò erano i Guns'n'Roses. Che oltre tutto erano abbastanza più spinti sotto altri punti di vista.

Loro sono stati (giustamente) rivalutati dalla storia, ma all'epoca, specie negli USA, fecero tantissimo discutere non solo sulle loro capacità (oggi sembra una follia...), ma sulla loro attitudine esagerata.
E come loro quasi tutti gli altri. 

Alla fine ritengo che queste non siano altro che trovate commerciali che fanno discutere e aumentare hype.
Chi si lamenta apertamente di quello che fanno, inconsapevolmente, gli fa un favore


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2383519 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di questo, molti dimenticano cosa facevano all'epoca della loro esplosione le band rock per attirare hype e attenzione.
> Un esempio assoluto di ciò erano i Guns'n'Roses. Che oltre tutto erano abbastanza più spinti sotto altri punti di vista.
> 
> Loro sono stati (giustamente) rivalutati dalla storia, ma all'epoca, specie negli USA, fecero tantissimo discutere non solo sulle loro capacità (oggi sembra una follia...), ma sulla loro attitudine esagerata.
> ...


Era diverso, certi atteggiamenti all'epoca erano fuori moda, contro il potere, contro-tendenza e venivano lanciati dagli stessi gruppi, il più delle volte. I Maneskin, invece, non fanno altro che seguire le mode, appoggiate dagli stessi politici. Stesso discorso vale per quel furbacchione di Achille Lauro, che non a caso facendo certe cose sul palco ha ricevuto applausi e non indignazioni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383526 ha scritto:


> Era diverso, certi atteggiamenti all'epoca erano fuori moda, contro il potere, contro-tendenza e venivano da lanciati dagli stessi gruppi, il più delle volte. I Maneskin, invece, non fanno altro che seguire le mode, appoggiate dagli stessi politici. Stesso discorso vale per quel furbacchione di Achille Lauro, che non a caso facendo certe cose sul palco ha ricevuto applausi e non indignazioni.



In un certo senso sono d'accordo. 
Diventa sempre più difficile però risultare trasgressivi e trovare una chiave per prendere il pubblico da quel punto di vista.

Sui Guns posso dirti che chi gli andava contro però era parte di una stampa americana bigotta che malvedeva più che quello che facevano sul palco (tipo Axl in mutande a Tokyo  ) la loro vita privata fatta di droghe, feste e sesso sfrenato. La loro attitudine punk nell'accezione vera del termine.

Ho preso il loro esempio, ma potrei prendere l'esempio di Jim Morrison che sveniva ai concerti, o delle mille cappellate di Ozzy sul palco.
Oggi come oggi ci guardiamo indietro, e per chi ama il rock non può che ammirare quella gente anche per queste "storie" e nonostante queste.

I maneskin fanno sicuramente con un pizzico di malizia quello che fanno, sapendo di piacere. I Guns o i Sabbath non erano da meno, anche se era più la parte di pubblico che li apprezzava a ritenere che la loro trasgressione fosse genuina e vi fosse una sorta di critica sociale.

Francamente leggendo i commenti qui sul forum non mi pare che vi sia un "pensiero unico" che giudica i Maneskin positivamente, anzi.
Scommetto che per ogni giornale o televisione che li elogia, o quantomeno non li critica, ce ne siano altri (come è giusto che sia) ai quali non piace la loro attitudine.
E loro si nutrono anche e soprattutto dei secondi per accrescere la loro già importante popolarità. Nulla di più, nulla di meno. 

Tra le altre cose pur dicendo questo sulla loro trasgressione che per nulla mi infastidisce, li reputo una band mediocre dal punto di vista tecnico, conscio che sono ben lontani dal rappresentare una band rock capace di esprimere un linguaggio musicale alto.
Non per questo bisogna fare l'errore di credere che tutta la musica del XXI secolo sia melma e che le cose buone si fermano agli anni '90.


----------

